# Uber vs. Lyft ratings



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

While I was doing both apps I noticed that my Lyft rating was always significantly lower than my Uber - 4.7 vs. 4.9 - week in and week out. Anyone else have that experience? Why would the Lyft pax be harder to please?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

TheCount said:


> While I was doing both apps I noticed that my Lyft rating was always significantly lower than my Uber - 4.7 vs. 4.9 - week in and week out. Anyone else have that experience? Why would the Lyft pax be harder to please?


Nope. Just the opposite.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Every market is different so I have no knowledge of your specifics. In my market Lyft is the ride of choice for drug dealers, scam artists, thugs, and hood rats in high crime areas. That demographic is going to give you bad ratings. First and foremost don’t care about ratings. Second, ask yourself if you are picking up in a different neighborhood with Lyft rides?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

With Uber, your rating is based on what people actually rate you. People rarely rate because they like you, and more frequently rate you when they're pissed off. All that makes for crappy ratings. 

With Lyft, your rating is the average of all your rides. ******** passengers will still rate you badly, but the difference is that if the passenger DOESN'T rate you, it's counted as a 5* rather than passed over. 

With Uber, in the last few weeks my rating has tanked from 4.95 - 4.92, but my Lyft rating has remained rock solid at 5.0 for months now.


----------



## U/L guy (May 28, 2019)

TheCount said:


> While I was doing both apps I noticed that my Lyft rating was always significantly lower than my Uber - 4.7 vs. 4.9 - week in and week out. Anyone else have that experience? Why would the Lyft pax be harder to please?


Because there bigger [email protected]&*$


----------



## IUberGR (Jan 2, 2016)

TheCount said:


> While I was doing both apps I noticed that my Lyft rating was always significantly lower than my Uber - 4.7 vs. 4.9 - week in and week out. Anyone else have that experience? Why would the Lyft pax be harder to please?


Haven't driven with either since February, but through three years of driving my Uber rating was pretty steady around 4.9, while my lift rating, based on only the last 100 rides, bounced between 4.7 and 4.85. Lyft markets themselves as being friendlier than Uber. They're equally evil.


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

Lyft rating = last 100 rides
Uber rating = last 500 rides

A single 1* on Lyft would drop a 5* driver to 4.96


----------



## Normanite (Jun 28, 2017)

TheCount said:


> While I was doing both apps I noticed that my Lyft rating was always significantly lower than my Uber - 4.7 vs. 4.9 - week in and week out. Anyone else have that experience? Why would the Lyft pax be harder to please?


Yep. Lyft pax are more likely to downrate thinking they'll get a free ride out of it.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I've been rolling a 5* on Lyft since January. With the change to all non-ratings = 5* rating, find it pretty easy.

Uber, I had 2 dick wads ding me with 1* for crap out of my control. Such is life. Going to take a while for those to roll off. I'm at 4.91 right now. Prior to the 2nd 1* I was 4.94 I think.


----------

